# Jeopardy



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you watch Jeopardy? Don't you just *itch* for the Classical Music category during which you can triumphantly display your knowledge to anyone and everyone you're watching with?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Love Jeopardy!!! I always anticipate the nature, science and history categories. I don't do well answering but I am able to give the wrong answers before the contestants do


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never seen it, but I'm in the UK.

I have, however, heard the harpsichord variations on the theme.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

And here's the link. It helpfully is set to repeat forever!


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Polednice I'm downloading Trebeks variation on the theme of Jeopardy to my Ipod~Hey wait i don't even have an Ipod 
Actually I kind of like this though the video leaves something to be desired...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Long time Jeopardy fan...should have been rich off it many times over just never had the true desire to fly out to California or wherever they film it; plus, studio lights in the face are no fun.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A Final Jeopardy Question:

*This 1928 work repeats a theme, almost entirely in C major, in an unvarying rhythm & has a crescendo lasting 17 minutes.*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like Bolero to me but I'm not a big Ravel fan so I'm not sure.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Sounds like Bolero to me but I'm not a big Ravel fan so I'm not sure.


Yay! And I didn't even have to give you the category: French Classical Music.
This was during a championship tournament. Only one person got the answer. Another answered "The Nutcracker". Puppies died.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

All right, then- I'll admit that the self-satisfaction meter goes up when I answer correctly and none of the day's competitors do so.

In honesty, though- lots of questions fall into the realm of expected college level Liberal Arts knowledge (at least as it concerns the way college _used_ to be taught), and that getting the monies/points for these questions turns into a "reaction-time contest."

I think this, as much as anything, has to do with why the IBM computer 'Watson' bested those two human champions of Jeopardy. You're not gonna beat a modern electronic construct in a reaction-time contest.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> All right, then- I'll admit that the self-satisfaction meter goes up when I answer correctly and none of the day's competitors do so.
> 
> In honesty, though- lots of questions fall into the realm of expected college level Liberal Arts knowledge (at least as it concerns the way college _used_ to be taught), and that getting the monies/points for these questions turns into a "reaction-time contest."
> 
> I think this, as much as anything, has to do with why the IBM computer 'Watson' bested those two human champions of Jeopardy. You're not gonna beat a modern electronic construct in a reaction-time contest.


the achievement of Watson is its ability to analyze language and browse through a very large amount of data in a short amount of time. even if contestants would click on the button instantaneously after making the decision to do so, Watson would still win on the long run.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

In my dreams, I'm on Jeopardy, struggling, but still in the game at the break against Ken Jennings and some young kid who knows all about pop culture.

When Double Jeopardy begins, the categories are:

OPERA
CLASSICAL MUSIC
BASEBALL
BIRDS
ASTRONOMY
ECOLOGY

and I cruise into Final Jeopardy holding a lead of 2x(whatever Ken Jennings has plus ten dollars). The kid has to leave the room early because he made too many wrong guesses.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

waldvogel said:


> In my dreams, I'm on Jeopardy, struggling, but still in the game at the break against Ken Jennings and some young kid who knows all about pop culture.
> 
> When Double Jeopardy begins, the categories are:
> 
> ...


You a twitcher Waldvogel? You should come to New Zealand, we've got a few interesting birds here, although the REALLY interesting ones are largely extinct.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Could take this thread in a new and interesting direction- put together your "dream board." Unfortunately, the combination:


waldvogel said:


> OPERA
> CLASSICAL MUSIC


would never happen in an actual game.

If choosing between the two, I'd say I'd rather see 'classical music.'
To this, I'd add 'world geography.' 
[Though really, I'd be happy with '(fill in the blank) geography.']

I'd have to think about the others a little bit more. Basically, just keep me away from the 'pop-culture' questions and I'm usually all right...


----------

